
Show HN: Sheets Add-On for Monte-Carlo Simulations - Lukas1994
https://gsuite.google.com/u/0/marketplace/app/causal_scenarios/383280853562
======
treyreynolds
The reviews for this are clearly fake:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/3wesrkq](https://imgur.com/gallery/3wesrkq) [EDIT -
bad imgur link]

